
Best 15 inch Linux Laptop? - conqrr
Looking for a 15 inch laptop with integrated graphics, good battery, portable and runs linux smoothly.
======
jseliger
Dell XPS: [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/the-xps-13-de-dell-
co...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/06/the-xps-13-de-dell-continues-to-
build-a-reliable-linux-lineage/). Link goes to a review of the 13" model, but
the 15" model gets generally good reviews too.

Purism Librem 15": [https://puri.sm/librem-15/;](https://puri.sm/librem-15/;)
higher res display is coming: [https://puri.sm/posts/4k-at-last-purism-
librem-15-rev2-4k/](https://puri.sm/posts/4k-at-last-purism-
librem-15-rev2-4k/).

------
27182818284
The frequency of "Best developer X" hardware questions make me wonder if it
would be helpful to sorta sticky some of the most-upvoted posts somewhere.
Like a "Hardware" tab on the top banner for logged-in users.

------
johngossman
I like my now dated System 76 Galago
[https://system76.com/laptops](https://system76.com/laptops)

In general though, I've found power management to be poor compared to Macs

------
conqrr
I am thinking of going with an ASUS k501UX although its not integrated
graphics, its decently priced around my budget.

------
drakonka
ThinkPads tend to do pretty well with Linux, generally speaking (sent from an
X1 Carbon running Fedora 23, but this is 14")

------
pravula
Thinkpad P50. Stay away from HiDPI screens for now. Its a pain to scale.

------
gaius
MacBook, running VirtualBox, running Linux as a VM. That's my setup.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Why run Linux in a VM instead of on bare metal? I installed Debian by
following _some_ of the instructions here:
[https://gist.github.com/andrewlkho/23b5b5bcf853b3473421](https://gist.github.com/andrewlkho/23b5b5bcf853b3473421)

The initial install process is a bit (OK, more than a bit) convoluted, but
after that you're just booting grub and doing upgrades just like on a regular
PC.

Basically, you run OSX from an external drive, install linux on a VM to which
your internal hard disk is attached, then chroot into that environment (via
another VM running linux) and install grub on the internal hard disk.

